# Happy First Birthday to Jake!!



## lotsofspareparts (Feb 5, 2018)

According to his paperwork Jake was born February 11th 2017.

He was less than enthused about posing for a photo and he exacted his revenge on this completely offensive hat!!

Jared


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

Happy Birthday Jake, live long and happy. Hats off to ya!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Aww Happy Birthday Jake!!!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Jake! And yes, I would have eaten that silly hat too LOL!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Haha Happy Birthday!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Jake!!! Kill that silly hat! lol He is so handsome


----------



## lotsofspareparts (Feb 5, 2018)

Haha...... Thanks Everyone!! We went for another 2km walk today on the Centennial Trail in Arlington to celebrate, and then took him to the Co-Op for treats and more tennis balls.

Jared


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Jake. Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Jake! Sounds like you had a good day!


----------

